# Tajima Neo II/Illustrator i2



## AntifreezeK&D (Jan 4, 2009)

looking at buying a Tajima Neo II with Illustrator i2 software at Long Beach Show 2009. does anybody have any comments on this possible purchase?? what do you think this might cost for a package? do you think a strong starter package with an established small business?? Also looking at Toyota small single head..... any advise would be most appreciated......THANK YOU


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

The Neo is a good reliable embroidery machine .... I know because we have had the Neo I for 6 years now and it has never given us any trouble.

If you are interested in the Neo II, also check out the Toyota ESP9100 .... they are identical machines except for some cosmetic plastic.

Pulse Illustrator is very good software but it is important to realize that any embroidery software is only as good as the person using it. Your knowledge and understanding of embroidery basics [push-pull effect, underlay stitching, stitch lengths, stitch densities, etc] will have more impact on the quality of designs produced than the brand of software used.

You do not have to purchase the software that the machine dealer sells ..... you are free to choose any embroidery software you like as long as it will save designs in a format that your machine will read. The Tajima and most other machines nowadays read DST file format.

I'm not sure what kind of prices you can expect to pay for the Neo and/or Illustrator but special pricing is typically offered at shows.

There is a Tajima / Pulse software group at
TajimaPlus : Tajima Owners Group
that you may wish to join

Bob





AntifreezeK&D said:


> looking at buying a Tajima Neo II with Illustrator i2 software at Long Beach Show 2009. does anybody have any comments on this possible purchase?? what do you think this might cost for a package? do you think a strong starter package with an established small business?? Also looking at Toyota small single head..... any advise would be most appreciated......THANK YOU


----------



## AntifreezeK&D (Jan 4, 2009)

many thanks...


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I think that's a stong starter package. I own one of the original Neo's and use Illustrator X. The machine has been great (one minor repair that was user caused). Illustrator level is good if you want to digitize. I believe the vector art import capability is extra. If you plan to do your own digitizing you'll want that eventually but I wouldn't purchase that until you become experienced and need to digitize vector files.


----------



## Flint54 (Oct 16, 2008)

I have been using Tajima machines for some years now and out of three in operation I've not had a problem that I couldn't fix myself. Customer support is A-1 on repairs and I couldn't be happier. As stated the Toyota has a few cosmetic differences only. ABSOLUTELY GET THE SOFTWARE!! I don't know if I would buy it with the machine at the Illustrator level, that depends upon what kind of price that you can get from the sales rep!!! <SECRET>Upon purchasing a new machine from Tajima you will be given a free 90 day membership to a Forum Group. My advice is to join the group and buy the upgrade software at the group price when they put it on sale - usually 1/2 price to members only. I believe that the fee is around $175.00 for the year but if you can get the NEO + the Scribe or next level software you will save @ 2-3,000 in costs. The only way that you can learn the software is to have it and use it with all the available functions. Illustrator is the lowest level that I would ever have for any business venture. You have to spend $ to make $ and if you don't have the ability to please the customer you will loose sales.

Good if not the best machines available IMO.


----------

